# Malayalam Cinema Forum > FK Hot seat >  FK HOT SEAT- Exclusive Live online Interview with Director KUKKU SURENDRAN

## Samachayan

:FK ROCKZ: * -*FORUMKERALAM*-* :FK ROCKZ: 
*T**HE BIGGEST MALAYALaM CINEMA FORUM*


 :Yeye:  :Yeye:  FK* PROUDLY PRESENTS *  :Yeye:  :Yeye: 
*FK HOT SEAT- Exclusive Live online Interview with Director Kukku Surendran*
*
Director of the movie "RACE"*


 :Coolthumb: 
 :Coolthumb:

----------


## ChalakudikaraN

Race ena thangalude cinema anthu vishayam anu kaikaryam cheyunathu??

----------


## John Raj

Sir Welcome 2 FK!!

RACE eetho English Padathinte remake aanennu paranju kettu!! Race nte Story plot Enthaanu?

----------


## Samachayan

who is great actor in ur opinion, mammootty or mohanlal?

----------


## Kashinathan

Race oru suspence thriller aano

----------


## Samachayan

thaankalude future projects?

----------


## sreeoman

RACE nale alle release. Thangalkku ethratholam pratheekshayundu??

----------


## Sameer

Welcome to FK sir
one simple question... Why Kunchako Boban for RACE?

----------


## Chirakkal Sreehari

evidae traffic, cocktail polulla nalla cinema'kal erangununde athu preshakar sweekarikkukyum cheyunnude.. ennal athu venda reethiyil market cheyathathu kondalla ella prekshakarilum ethathe pokuthu? enthu kondanu engane sambavikkunathu?

----------


## sreeoman

Ithinde kadha ezhuthubol thanne manasil kunchacko boban & Indrajith aayirunno??

----------


## sreeoman

RACE enthanu ee peru select cheyyan karanam??
Padam mothathil Race aano??

----------


## sreeoman

Ee cinema ethu category-il peduthan kazhiyum.
Athu pole nale kanan pokunna prekshakarodu sir-nu enthanu parayanullathu??

----------


## Kukku Surendran

> Race ena thangalude cinema anthu vishayam anu kaikaryam cheyunathu??


 race oru social film with oru message aanu

----------


## guru

Malayalacinemayil western movieisnte remakes dharalam kadannuvarunnu. aduthide irangiya cocktail ippo thankalude "RACE" enna  chithram anagne thanne aanenu kekkunnu. Ee oru pravanathayodu thankalkku yogippano ? Malayalathil kathakku kshamamanu ennu parayunathinodum  thankalum yojikkunnuvo..?

----------


## Shankarannan

Racile Abhinethakkalude prakadanathe engane vilayirutham

----------


## Kukku Surendran

> race oru social film with oru message aanu





> Sir Welcome 2 FK!!
> 
> RACE eetho English Padathinte remake aanennu paranju kettu!! Race nte Story plot Enthaanu?


oru inspiration mathrame ollu. ithu oru family thriller aanu. morever a total thriller

----------


## Kukku Surendran

> who is great actor in ur opinion, mammootty or mohanlal?


 both r the most talented actors in india i think botrh r too good.

----------


## Shivettan

thaniyavarthanam enna chithravumayi samyam undenkil thanneyum valare mikacha oru chithram aayurnnu veeralipattu..

i have heard very gud comments abt veeralipattu frm many of my frends too..

congrats for making such a gud film...

atharam chithrangal iniyum pratheekshikkunnu...

all the best for RACE...

----------


## Kukku Surendran

> Race oru suspence thriller aano


  its a total thriller

----------


## Kukku Surendran

> thaankalude future projects?


  planning a comedy film and after that a love story

----------


## Sameer

> thaniyavarthanam enna chithravumayi samyam undenkil thanneyum valare mikacha oru chithram aayurnnu veeralipattu..
> 
> i have heard very gud comments abt veeralipattu frm many of my frends too..
> 
> congrats for making such a gud film...
> 
> atharam chithrangal iniyum pratheekshikkunnu...
> 
> all the best for RACE...


 addition to this,
nalla abhiprayam veenittum Veeralipattu oru mikacha vijayam aayilla, enthu kondanu athennu parayamo? marketingil pattiya pizhavu?

----------


## Kukku Surendran

> RACE nale alle release. Thangalkku ethratholam pratheekshayundu??


 ellam deivathinte kaiyil

----------


## arunthomas

thaangalude munchithramaaya veeralipattu swekarikkapedathe poyathenthu kondu??
athe prekshakarude munnilekku puthiya projectumaaayi ethumbol enthenkilum tension?

----------


## BIGBrother

Thankalk ettavum ishtapetta malayalam movie ethanu ?

----------


## Kukku Surendran

> Welcome to FK sir
> one simple question... Why Kunchako Boban for RACE?


 once u see race u will know why i have casted him

----------


## John Raj

Sir,

i think Gopi Sunder is handling the music of this movie!! Can we expect good songs In this movie like anwar ?

----------


## Kukku Surendran

> Sir,
> 
> Have you heard about Forum Keralam earlier ?


 i have heard about  it. its very popular na.

----------


## Kukku Surendran

> evidae traffic, cocktail polulla nalla cinema'kal erangununde athu preshakar sweekarikkukyum cheyunnude.. ennal athu venda reethiyil market cheyathathu kondalla ella prekshakarilum ethathe pokuthu? enthu kondanu engane sambavikkunathu?


  athu ella cinemayum angane alle ivide marketing time illa,one reason is that 2nd namukku ivide orupad limitations undu including budget

----------


## nasrani

malayali prekshakarude aaswadana nilavaram kurayunnu enna aaropanathodu thankal yojikunundo?

----------


## Kukku Surendran

[QUOTE=sreeoman;3017642]Ithinde kadha ezhuthubol thanne manasil kunchacko boban & Indrajith aayirunno??

*story develop cheythitanu ivare contact cheythathu . And they have done full justice to the roles.*

----------


## Kukku Surendran

> RACE enthanu ee peru select cheyyan karanam??
> Padam mothathil Race aano??


 padathil race onnum illa. pakshe illavarudeyum life ippo oru race alle. so we decided to name it race

----------


## Shivettan

last year , i mean 2010 il thangal kanda ettavum nalla malayalachithram ethaanu?...

----------


## kallan pavithran

> planning a comedy film and after that a love story


Sir, ee paranja 2 chithrangalum ethoke heroesne munnil kandanu plan cheyunath? 

All the best for race!!

----------


## Saathan

Veeralipattu nu shesham valiyoru gap edukkan ulla karanam?

----------


## Kukku Surendran

> Ee cinema ethu category-il peduthan kazhiyum.
> Athu pole nale kanan pokunna prekshakarodu sir-nu enthanu parayanullathu??


 ithu oru thriller aanu.
nalai kanan pokunna prekshakarodu eniku parayan ullathu ningalku ithu oru different feel aayirikum visually and also the thrill.

----------


## Kukku Surendran

> Malayalacinemayil western movieisnte remakes dharalam kadannuvarunnu. aduthide irangiya cocktail ippo thankalude "RACE" enna chithram anagne thanne aanenu kekkunnu. Ee oru pravanathayodu thankalkku yogippano ? Malayalathil kathakku kshamamanu ennu parayunathinodum thankalum yojikkunnuvo..?


 ithu malayalathil mathram alla ella languagesilum ingane aanu. pakshe it is discussed only in kerala. ivide orupad cinemakal stories r from tamil and all pakshe athu aarum discuss cheyunilla. Inspiration is never a wrong thing. even englisg films r inspired too.

----------


## ChalakudikaraN

What did you find most special in forum kerala??

----------


## Kukku Surendran

[QUOTE=shankarannan;3017666]Racile Abhinethakkalude prakadanathe engane vilayirutham


*excellent performance aanu ellarudeyum.*

----------


## hussar

*ee cinemayil ninnu sadharanakkaranaya oru prekshakan enna nilakku oralku enthu pratheekshikkam?*

----------


## Kukku Surendran

> addition to this,
> nalla abhiprayam veenittum Veeralipattu oru mikacha vijayam aayilla, enthu kondanu athennu parayamo? marketingil pattiya pizhavu?


 marketing alla. athu nammude audience nerathe decide cheythu, that athu oru art film type aanennu athanu athinu patiyya pizhavu

----------


## Kukku Surendran

> Veeralipattu nu shesham valiyoru gap edukkan ulla karanam?


 in between njan oru film plan cheythathu aanu with kunchacko boban oru horror but last minute athu postpone aayi

----------


## Sameer

Sir, nammude industry ella mekhalayilum mikachathanu, acting wise aayalum technical side nokkiyalum... but ezhuthinte mekhalayil nammal valare pinnil thanneyalle? 
mikachathu ennu parayan thakkavannam valare kurachu per mathrame writing sideil varunnullu.... oru Director enna nilayil new talents kandethan shramikkarundo, i mean script writersne...

----------


## Karnan Mahadevan

Super thaara chitrangalkku theatre kittan yathoru budhimuttum undakilla. ennal Cock tail poloru padam Ernakulam sangeethayil anu release cheythau. theatre kittathe TD dasan polulla padangal 5 or six centresil release cheyyunu. Itharamoru pravanatha undennu RACE release cheyyan pokunna ee timeil thankalkku feel cherytho? 
Tharadipatyam ennoru pravanatha Malayalathil undo?

----------


## Saathan

> in between njan oru film plan cheythathu aanu with kunchacko boban oru horror but last minute athu postpone aayi


Race oru thriller... aduthathu oru comedy padam... pinne oru romance.... 

mattu directors ne pole ore type  padam pidikkathe vethyastha genre il padam pidikkunnadhil thaangalku comfortable aano?  thaangal athil confident ano?

----------


## harrypotter

Sir, thangal itinte bgm gopisundarin kodukan karanam

----------


## ITV

How was ur experience working with Chackochan?
Heard about ur movie MIRRORS long back, what happended to that movie?

----------


## Sameer

Guys,
Kukku Surendran kurachu nearathekku available aayirikkilla, but he will come back soon... Please cooperate

----------


## Kukku Surendran

> Sir,
> 
> i think Gopi Sunder is handling the music of this movie!! Can we expect good songs In this movie like anwar ?


RACE HAS GOT ONLY ONE SONG AND THAT TOO TITLE SONG ITS MUSIC IS DONE BY VISWAJITH WHO DID MY VEERAKIPATTU ALSO. tHE B.G.SCORE IS DONE BY GOPI SUNDER. ONCE U SEE THE FILM U WILL KNOW HOW GOOD HE IS. HE HAS DONE AN OUTSTANDING MUSIC FOR MY FILM.

----------


## Kukku Surendran

> Super thaara chitrangalkku theatre kittan yathoru budhimuttum undakilla. ennal Cock tail poloru padam Ernakulam sangeethayil anu release cheythau. theatre kittathe TD dasan polulla padangal 5 or six centresil release cheyyunu. Itharamoru pravanatha undennu RACE release cheyyan pokunna ee timeil thankalkku feel cherytho? 
> Tharadipatyam ennoru pravanatha Malayalathil undo?


 THARADIPATYAM MALAYALATHIL MATHRAM ALLA, ELLA LANGUAGESILUM UNDU. CHERIYA FILMSINOD ENNUM ORU AVAGANA UNDU. ELLA THETRSINUM VALIYA FILMS MATHI. PINNE BY MY GOOD LUCK RACE THEATRE PROBLEM IPPO ILLA ITS RELEASING IN 55 CENTRES IN KERALA AND SOME 20-30 THEATRES OUTSIDE KERALA. mAIN KARYAM PEOPLE SHOULD START ACCEPTING NEW KIND OF FILMS. ENNALE ITHINU ORU MATTUM SAMBHAVIKUM

----------


## Kukku Surendran

> sir, nammude industry ella mekhalayilum mikachathanu, acting wise aayalum technical side nokkiyalum... But ezhuthinte mekhalayil nammal valare pinnil thanneyalle? 
> Mikachathu ennu parayan thakkavannam valare kurachu per mathrame writing sideil varunnullu.... Oru director enna nilayil new talents kandethan shramikkarundo, i mean script writersne...


  definitely try cheyarundu. The young writers lack reading habits. Enikkum eppozhum ishtam new talents aayi work cheyan aanu. In race i ahve introduced new art director. New still photographer new designer . Costumer new aanu. I will surely pronote writers too fi they have good subjects and script or even writing ability

----------


## guru

Traffic direct cheytha rajeshpillai producermaril ninnetta mosham perumattathe kurichu aduthide paramasharsham nadathi. Thankalkku atharathil enthenkilum neridendi vannittundo ?

----------


## Kukku Surendran

> how was ur experience working with chackochan?
> Heard about ur movie mirrors long back, what happended to that movie?


its been postponed for time being

----------


## asish

In hindi dhobhi ghat, ppeppli live, udaan...etc  chithrangal prekshaka sradha nedukayum vijayangal aakukayum chaithu... Ennal malayalathil nalla cinimakalku prekshakare kitunnilla, ithine thankal engine kanunnu ??

----------


## kiran

Thankalude adutha chithrathinte stillsum trailerum akdnittu TRAPPED,RANSOM thudangiya chithrangalumayi sadrashyam thonnunnu.RACE oru remake aanno?

----------


## kiran

Who is having pivotal role in the movie.Indrajith or Chackochan?

----------


## kiran

Ee chithrathil anti-climax undennu kettath neranno?

----------


## Rambo

Race enna malayalam filmnu "hindi"yile race enna filmumayi enthenkilum bandham undo..?

----------


## Jason

sir, at the moment many fast paced thriller type movies r releasing in malayalam cinema such as Traffic, Arjunan Sakshi, City of God etc..

How different is *Race*  from these?

----------

